# 127 mile canal ride for charity training suggestions



## Pjays666 (29 Dec 2012)

Hi all I will be doing the leeds liverpool canal for charity around may time. I will be doing this over three days any suggestions to training or nutrition would be welcome. I am a novice cyclist having only been back on a bike since September however the bug is biting so hoping to shed a few stone in the process. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rob500 (29 Dec 2012)

PJ6's. Well done for aiming for this goal.
127 miles over 3 days. Right now riding 40 odd miles in one day might seem monumental but you can do it.
The only training you need is to go out and ride your bike.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Dec 2012)

The answer is no more difficult than riding your bike.


----------



## oldfatfool (29 Dec 2012)

As above, just get time in the saddle to acclimatise your bum. By the time it comes to do this you will probably find that 40+miles in one day on the flat is_ relatively_ easy. As for nutrition I am sure there will be plenty of cafes along the route for cake stops maybe carry a couple of bananas and some flapjack. Also have a coupe of full bidons on the bike to keep hydrated.


----------



## vernon (29 Dec 2012)

Get some miles in and it will be a breeze. I went from being unable to walk to the end of my street and back to doing a three and a half day 130 mile coast to coast bike ride within three and a half months of getting a bike. Try to pick a dry time for the canal ride as chunks of the tow path become quagmires in wet weather. Forty miles per day should prove to be a very comfortable pace.

It's not a particularly scenic ride and be prepared to fend off aggressive geese and swans.


----------



## Globalti (29 Dec 2012)

Over this distance bike setup and saddle comfort will really matter so you need to get that sorted.

Don't attempt it on knobbly tyres; slicks will be much faster.


----------



## MarkF (29 Dec 2012)

I spend a lot of my cycling time on the canal and have done it's full length more than once.

It's relative easy and you have plenty of time to build up your miles. No need for special nutrition and you are never far from food and drink. I would definitely not use slicks, it's too slippy and grassy in places and too rough in others, I've used Marathon Plus's and the last time I used an old MTB fitted with Bell (Asda £10 each) city tyres, these were an ideal compromise.

If possible, avoid Skipton/Leeds on a weekend, the Keighley to Apperley Bridge stretch can get very congested


----------



## Easytigers (29 Dec 2012)

Just get out there as said...if possible do some of the sections of the ride before hand, it'l make you feel more confident on the day and you'll have a good idea of the terrain (only saying this as a friend and I took the easy route home the other day, following a canal path and it was really tough going...we though it would be well maintained and gravel strewn...oh how we were wrong!!!)
Most important have fun and enjoy being out in the fresh air getting fitter!


----------



## headcoat (29 Dec 2012)

Not tried this route myself, but regularly ride canals on my commute. The track will probably comprise, of smooth tarmac, gravel, muddy sections, in other words expect everything.


----------



## Pjays666 (29 Dec 2012)

Thanks for all your comments guys hoping to lose some weight along the way. I stopped smoking at end of September and don't want to put any more weight on.


----------



## marshmella (29 Dec 2012)

vernon said:


> . I went from being unable to walk to the end of my street and back to doing a 130 mile coast to coast bike ride in three and a half months.
> 
> .


That sounds like a nice gentle pace Vernon


----------



## Paul_L (29 Dec 2012)

Globalti said:


> Over this distance bike setup and saddle comfort will really matter so you need to get that sorted.
> 
> *Don't attempt it on knobbly tyres; slicks will be much faster*.


 
not this. As MarkF says above, slicks are definitely not suitable for the Leeds Liverpool.

The track is anything from mud, rough cobbles, compacted potash with only the occasional section of smooth surface. The section from Bingley to Leeds is the best surface of the whole route, but even this isn't suitable for slicks, especially if the weather is bad. Also, the path is very slow drying clay in parts, and the path can be very wet, muddy and slippery weeks after the last downpour.

Get the right kit and enjoy.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Dec 2012)

If you let me know an exact date, I'll see if I can keep you company. I've done 90 percent of the route in a day on a Brompton (did the same distance, just took the wrong turning). I'm only up the road in Rossendale and ride the canal with a mate and other canals with another mate.


----------



## Pjays666 (29 Dec 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> If you let me know an exact date, I'll see if I can keep you company. I've done 90 percent of the route in a day on a Brompton (did the same distance, just took the wrong turning). I'm only up the road in Rossendale and ride the canal with a mate and other canals with another mate.


Will know in next week will be during the week to avoid busy times I go on canal myself 3 times a week generally from Burnley to foul ridge/gargrave area


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Dec 2012)

Are you called Paul?


----------



## Pjays666 (29 Dec 2012)

No mate I'm pete


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Dec 2012)

Weird, my mate has just started doing exactly what your doing and he lives in burnley. Similar fitness levels as well.


----------



## Pjays666 (29 Dec 2012)

Whereabouts in rossendale are you bromptom


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Dec 2012)

3 miles past rossy rd lights.


----------



## Pjays666 (29 Dec 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> Weird, my mate has just started doing exactly what your doing and he lives in burnley. Similar fitness levels as well.


You will have to get him to contact me if he wants a cycling buddy always looking for people to train with


----------



## Pjays666 (29 Dec 2012)

So your near reservoir then are you


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Dec 2012)

Near enough


----------



## Pjays666 (29 Dec 2012)

I'm only a couple of miles from you then bit closer to rosy rd lights than you


----------



## rovers1875 (31 Dec 2012)

Just pray its dry, We did it last June it had rained for a week beforehand and rained the full day we did the trip. Over three days no special training would be needed. Our group did it on a range of mountain bikes and hybrids, all coped very well. We had several punctures between us and one totally gashed tyre. The only other problem was mud clogging up the brakes and gears. As others have said you will meet all type of surfaces. Just make sure you know the way when you leave the towpath at Gannow and Foulridge Tunnels. A good training run for you would be from Burnley to Skipton and back (around 40 miles) as you get most types of surface, you can rehearse the bits mentioned above (re tunnels) and there is a nice chippy on the canal bridge at Skipton. Good luck and enjoy it, I'll give you a shout as you pass Huncoat.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (1 Jan 2013)

Globalti said:


> Over this distance bike setup and saddle comfort will really matter so you need to get that sorted.
> 
> Don't attempt it on knobbly tyres; slicks will be much faster.



Tyre choice depends on towpath surface, there are parts of my local towpath that are large loose gravel, my slicks are near impossible to use comfortably or safely, the cobbled sections aren't much fun on rock hard 700x28s either & other parts are wet slush at times and require some skill and concentration when using slick tyres.

OP, assuming you don't know or have chance to recce the route, use google maps to get a feel for it and get in touch with the management or local 'friends of' groups to find out what you'll be riding on, it isn't necessarily going to be all pan flat road grade tarmac and on a narrow section cruddy path, it will be a big wet shock if you get it wrong.

For a self confessed novice on a likely variable quality, relatively narrow surface, next to an unprotected waterway, comfort and control should be your prime concerns rather than outright speed.


----------



## User6179 (1 Jan 2013)

700x35 schwalbe sammy slicks CX tyres are perfect imo for canal towpaths


----------



## Globalti (1 Jan 2013)

When you see how the canals had to wander in order to find a level you'll understand why they were so effectively wiped out by the railways.


----------



## vernon (1 Jan 2013)

marshmella said:


> That sounds like a nice gentle pace Vernon


 
you know what i mean but I'll edit the message to remove the ambiguity.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Jan 2013)

Road surfaces on the ll canal are:

Beautiful virgin Tarmac
Smooth Tarmac
Tarmac
Rough Tarmac
Potholed tarmac
Disintegrated Tarmac
Lovely well graded gravel
Awful loose gravel
Flat well used packed mud
Well used mud
Awful rutted puddled bumpy mud
Six inch deep slippy rutted loose watery death trap mud
Mud with an inch of metal shuttering sticking out for a few miles - this is a bloody death trap and tyre shredding section.
There are beautiful flagged section
There are loose slippy flagged sections
There are nice granite sett sections with tar in the crevices
There are rough granite sett sections that have over 23mm wide crevices - nice for tram lining 
There are beautiful herringbone block laid sections
There are collapsed drain sections where food gravel has built up
There are singletrack sections


And some other surface types I've probably forgotten.

So I suggest using appropriate non slick tyres. I used my Brompton with marathons pluses on, to do most of it in a day (I did the same mileage on 2 canals, I took a wrong turning). It was 13 hours of purgatory, and that was in the middle a dry period in summer. 

It wasn't the Brompton that was hell, it was the wrong tyre choice.


----------



## Pjays666 (1 Jan 2013)

Right training has started now been off the bike for a month with man flu and ear infection so was needing to get out. Been from Burnley to the foulridge exit and back, only 20 miles but aching already.


----------



## Easytigers (1 Jan 2013)

Keep at it mate and keep us updated on your progress


----------



## Pjays666 (3 Jan 2013)

rovers1875 said:


> Just pray its dry, We did it last June it had rained for a week beforehand and rained the full day we did the trip. Over three days no special training would be needed. Our group did it on a range of mountain bikes and hybrids, all coped very well. We had several punctures between us and one totally gashed tyre. The only other problem was mud clogging up the brakes and gears. As others have said you will meet all type of surfaces. Just make sure you know the way when you leave the towpath at Gannow and Foulridge Tunnels. A good training run for you would be from Burnley to Skipton and back (around 40 miles) as you get most types of surface, you can rehearse the bits mentioned above (re tunnels) and there is a nice chippy on the canal bridge at Skipton. Good luck and enjoy it, I'll give you a shout as you pass Huncoat.



Just been from foulridge to skipton and back. Talk about hard going I only averaged 8 miles an hour and I did some of the return leg on the road. Judging by the surface frombarnoldswick to skipton I doubt if that will be dry by may ha ha. All said I did 28 miles (nearly) and enjoyed the peace and the scallop at the chippy was good too happy days


----------



## Rob500 (3 Jan 2013)

Great progress. Keep the regular riding up and you'll easily be ready for the big charity run.


----------



## rovers1875 (3 Jan 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> Just been from foulridge to skipton and back. Talk about hard going I only averaged 8 miles an hour and I did some of the return leg on the road. Judging by the surface frombarnoldswick to skipton I doubt if that will be dry by may ha ha. All said I did 28 miles (nearly) and enjoyed the peace and the scallop at the chippy was good too happy days


 
Killer isn't it. When i was training for the ride I started riding from Huncoat up to Foulridge and due to being reasonable surfaces I thought "this is easy" then one of my workmates got his wife to drop us of in Skipton and ride home (30 miles) although it didn't rain on the day it had been raining all week. From Skipton to Greenberfields locks we avreaged around 4/5 mph it was just mud plugging. But just keep training and enjoy the ride when you do it. PS make sure you practice pucture repair / tube changing. I found I could go weeks wiyhout a single puncture and on other days get several on one ride/


----------



## Pjays666 (5 Jan 2013)

Going to attempt church to Johnson hillock top lock and return tomorrow. can anyone give any info regarding tow path. Would be nice if it was all Tarmac but can't see it somehow lol


----------



## rovers1875 (6 Jan 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> Going to attempt church to Johnson hillock top lock and return tomorrow. can anyone give any info regarding tow path. Would be nice if it was all Tarmac but can't see it somehow lol


 

Have you looked at this web site ? gives loads of pictures and distances so you can get some idea of what the towpath is like.
http://www.towpathtreks.co.uk/LLC/city_of_liverpool.html


----------



## Pjays666 (6 Jan 2013)

rovers1875 said:


> Have you looked at this web site ? gives loads of pictures and distances so you can get some idea of what the towpath is like.
> http://www.towpathtreks.co.uk/LLC/city_of_liverpool.html


Yes thanks for that been using towpathtreks for some time now. Done 33.39 miles today and even practiced puncture (at side of canal thanks to bloody thorns near wheelton but it wasn't my tyre it was my mate who came for a run out. He wasn't on his own we must have seen 6 cyclists with bikes upside down & wheels off.


----------



## Pjays666 (7 Jan 2013)

After seeing so many punctures yesterday I have got to thinking about tubes. My diamondback contraflow runs on schwalbe 700 x 35 cx comp tyres can anyone give any guidance to what tubes to get and where.


----------



## towpathtreks (8 Jan 2013)

Globalti said:


> When you see how the canals had to wander in order to find a level you'll understand why they were so effectively wiped out by the railways.


 
I hate to be the canal-nerd here but...if you ride from Liverpool to Leeds along the canal (which you will notice is still there) you will see lots of embankments etc belonging to railways that used to cross the canal and are now long gone. Cargo carrying lasted on the canal until the 1960s. The L&L does have some contour sections, most noticeably around Gargrave, but it also has pretty impressive embankments, look at Burnley where the canal cuts straight across a valley high above the town, or the aqueducts. As far as this canal nerd is concerned, the canals won thanks to Dr Beeching, but he did create some nice cycle ways. 

Some sections of the towpath have been improved recently but probably not the bits that really need it. 

Health and weather permitting I will be out on my bike a bit more this year and will get some updates on the site.


----------



## Pjays666 (8 Jan 2013)

Thanks towpathtreks I do tend to agree with what you say. I personally love spending time on the towpath away from all the hustle and bustle. The nature is abundant and some of the engineering feets were way ahead of their time and certainly deserve recognition. By the way regarding your site thanks for all the valuable info.


----------



## Headgardener (9 Jan 2013)

Er! Did anybody read the thread title as 127 mile camel ride? No must have been just me then.


----------



## Pjays666 (9 Jan 2013)

No but going to try that challenge in march when I go to Egypt lol


----------



## Pjays666 (9 Jan 2013)

Well another 20 miles today Burnley - foulridge - Burnley. Training must be working as it seems to be getting easier, then again it is a decent surface all the way really which certainly helps. Just reached 100 mile for the year so far so heading the right way.


----------



## Pjays666 (12 Jan 2013)

30 miles today Burnley greenberfield locks return. Fairly uneventful apart from being shouted at by a pedestrian, apparently it was my fault he didn't hear my bell and being water bombed by kids off bridge but at least I got the miles in. How is it some people refuse not to walk 4 a breast on a towpath despite seeing you hearing the bell and slowing to an almost stop. Yet if cyclists do it we are ignorant. I always pass the time of day and use manners what else can we do. I a thinking of putting a snow plough on the front and just pushing them into the canal but may struggle with bridges.


----------



## Pjays666 (19 Jan 2013)

Not been out on bike for over a week now due to weather and can't wait to get back out but towpaths are too dodgy at moment. Got the turbo trainer set up in garage and done four sessions on it but finding it a boring to actually getting out. Hopefully weather will get better soon.


----------



## Pjays666 (31 Jan 2013)

Well finally managed to get back out on the bike again. Canal towpath like a quagmire in parts so thought I'd do some hill work (ouch). Managed to do a whole 7.33 miles got back drenched with rain and couldn't see a thing so had to take my cycling glasses off mid ride. My other half thinks I'm crazy but it felt great despite the climbs, wind and rain is this normal behaviour for a grown man reliving his youth lol.


----------



## stevede (31 Jan 2013)

Good luck with doing this ride, it's hard work but well worth it. I did it last year with a work colleague, (second time I have done it) but we then went on to Hornsea (wanted to do a coast to coast).

As others have said, whist the terrain is relatively flat (apart from the locks) the surface varies tremendously from good surface to what can only be described as riding across a ploughed field. We did it in 3 days overall, (2 days for the canal). Day one got us a far as Burnley stopping at a very helpful Premier Inn.
First days weather was appalling (heavy rain all day), but managed to get sun burnt on the second!

We had someone hopping along with us in the car, which meant we didn't need to carry lots of provisions. try and do this if you can, and we managed the route with just 4 punctures and one new tyre. (just made Ellis Briggs shop at the side of the Canal)

Would I do it again? Probably. I had a ridged frame bike (not recommended), I have since upgraded to front suspension. A decent saddle is a must as I cannot emphasize the poor surface in some areas. Definitely keep away from the slick tyres, there are more than a few areas where you are riding through mud baths.

We averaged about 12 - 13 miles an hour on the good stretches, down to 7 on the less good and many areas where it was quicker to walk.

I am far from being the fittest person you will ever meet, but getting some miles in before is essential. Feel free to drop me a PM if you want any more info.

Kind regards

Steve


----------



## Pjays666 (31 Jan 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> If you let me know an exact date, I'll see if I can keep you company. I've done 90 percent of the route in a day on a Brompton (did the same distance, just took the wrong turning). I'm only up the road in Rossendale and ride the canal with a mate and other canals with another mate.


Date set for 14 - 16 may, your welcome to join me if your free.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (31 Jan 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> Date set for 14 - 16 may, your welcome to join me if your free.


Hi Pj,

Things have changed since I posted what you quoted. I was knocked of just before Christmas by a hit and run car. I ended up with a fractured elbow(radius). To keep my wife and daughter from worrying when I'm out(it was my second major non fault fall in 2years), I agreed to go back to riding a Brompton folding bike....their logic for not worrying is that I did 19,000 on my last one with no incidents.

As it turns out, they make one for tall people now and it's the comfiest bike I've had, so it worked out well for me.

So unless we have the driest and hottest spring on record, I'm afraid I don't think the towpaths will be feasible on a Brompton.

Thanks for the offer tho.


----------



## wiggydiggy (31 Jan 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> 30 miles today Burnley greenberfield locks return. Fairly uneventful apart from being shouted at by a pedestrian, apparently it was my fault he didn't hear my bell and being water bombed by kids off bridge but at least I got the miles in. How is it some people refuse not to walk 4 a breast on a towpath despite seeing you hearing the bell and slowing to an almost stop. Yet if cyclists do it we are ignorant. I always pass the time of day and use manners what else can we do. I a thinking of putting a snow plough on the front and just pushing them into the canal but may struggle with bridges.


 
Hey.

Been reading up on your last few posts and good luck. Just one point pedestrians _always_ have right of way on the towpath, try a ting ting wave approach and always assume if they dont turn and look at you, they havent heard it.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Pjays666 (31 Jan 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Hi Pj,
> 
> Things have changed since I posted what you quoted. I was knocked of just before Christmas by a hit and run car. I ended up with a fractured elbow(radius). To keep my wife and daughter from worrying when I'm out(it was my second major non fault fall in 2years), I agreed to go back to riding a Brompton folding bike....their logic for not worrying is that I did 19,000 on my last one with no incidents.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that hope the recovery goes well and if I see someone on a folding bike going past my house I will stop them and see if its u.


----------



## Pjays666 (31 Jan 2013)

wiggydiggy said:


> Hey.
> 
> Been reading up on your last few posts and good luck. Just one point pedestrians _always_ have right of way on the towpath, try a ting ting wave approach and always assume if they dont turn and look at you, they havent heard it.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Don't worry I know I was just venting I am polite and always use my bell. I think in future if they don't appear to hear I will just have to shout. It can get frustrating though but I generally only get stressed at scrotes throwing things off bridges (apart from geese, they too are very territorial I notice).


----------



## Pjays666 (31 Jan 2013)

stevede said:


> Good luck with doing this ride, it's hard work but well worth it. I did it last year with a work colleague, (second time I have done it) but we then went on to Hornsea (wanted to do a coast to coast).
> 
> As others have said, whist the terrain is relatively flat (apart from the locks) the surface varies tremendously from good surface to what can only be described as riding across a ploughed field. We did it in 3 days overall, (2 days for the canal). Day one got us a far as Burnley stopping at a very helpful Premier Inn.
> First days weather was appalling (heavy rain all day), but managed to get sun burnt on the second!
> ...


Thanks for the info Steve, much appreciated I would PM u if I had any questions but haven't a clue how to do it.


----------



## wiggydiggy (1 Feb 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> Don't worry I know I was just venting I am polite and always use my bell. I think in future if they don't appear to hear I will just have to shout. It can get frustrating though but I generally only get stressed at scrotes throwing things off bridges (apart from geese, they too are very territorial I notice).


 
Geese yes lol A lot of the birds by canals are quite territorial, just try to stay out of nipping distance and you'll be fine.

Try a cheery 'Bicycle!' from a little distance, most people I encounter especially on the quieter sections are happy to share. Its the more accessible sections where you get more casual users (on foot or on bike!) that tend to have some issues.

Its the rarity though, canalside cycling for me (bumpy bump bumpy surface aside) is one of the most pleasurable.


----------



## Pjays666 (1 Feb 2013)

wiggydiggy said:


> Geese yes lol A lot of the birds by canals are quite territorial, just try to stay out of nipping distance and you'll be fine.
> 
> Try a cheery 'Bicycle!' from a little distance, most people I encounter especially on the quieter sections are happy to share. Its the more accessible sections where you get more casual users (on foot or on bike!) that tend to have some issues.
> 
> Its the rarity though, canalside cycling for me (bumpy bump bumpy surface aside) is one of the most pleasurable.


I know what you mean nothing better than jumping on the bike on the towpath and just going. Just checked weather for tomorrow nice and cold and hopefully not too wet. Result so out for some peace and escape the hum drum


----------



## Pjays666 (2 Feb 2013)

Been out today gannow to east Marton and back 38 miles and felt great. Won't feel guilty going out for a Chinese tonight mmmmmm.


----------



## Pjays666 (6 Feb 2013)

Another 28 miles today nice and cold but I was toasty warm except for my feet they always get cold despite cycling socks plus a thicker pair any ideas how to cure this please. I am really enjoying my cycling though even the hills feel easier (not that I go up many hills I meant inclines at the locks lol)


----------



## matthat (6 Feb 2013)

Hi There, Good luck on your ride! I used to ride along the Leeds Liverpool from Various points between Parbold and Liverpool, It is smooth in places and like a plowed field in others my thoughts would be MTB slicks with a bit of tread on sides! After a particularly bad day for punctures (7) I invested in a pair of Bontrager hard case tyres and never had a puncture since, nearly 4 yrs I think now.
I'm hoping to do C2C this yr myself Whitehaven to Sunderland.


----------



## Pjays666 (7 Feb 2013)

matthat said:


> Hi There, Good luck on your ride! I used to ride along the Leeds Liverpool from Various points between Parbold and Liverpool, It is smooth in places and like a plowed field in others my thoughts would be MTB slicks with a bit of tread on sides! After a particularly bad day for punctures (7) I invested in a pair of Bontrager hard case tyres and never had a puncture since, nearly 4 yrs I think now.
> I'm hoping to do C2C this yr myself Whitehaven to Sunderland.


Thanks for the info and good luck with the c2c I will probably look to do one after this and then planning to do lejog in the next few years. Hopefully I will be fitter and slimmer by then.


----------



## matthat (7 Feb 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> Thanks for the info and good luck with the c2c I will probably look to do one after this and then planning to do lejog in the next few years. Hopefully I will be fitter and slimmer by then.


I personally would think the c2c easier than doing Leeds Liverpool purely because of the terrain involved along the towpaths although the hills and distance might change my view of that!! I also have hopes of doing lejog in next couple of yrs!! But we'll have to see. Good Luck


----------



## Pjays666 (7 Feb 2013)

I just need to get my head around cycling on roads. One of the reasons I like the towpath is it feels safer and i am useless on hills.


----------



## billy1561 (7 Feb 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> Another 28 miles today nice and cold but I was toasty warm except for my feet they always get cold despite cycling socks plus a thicker pair any ideas how to cure this please. I am really enjoying my cycling though even the hills feel easier (not that I go up many hills I meant inclines at the locks lol)


Depending on your budget, you perhaps could get some windproof overshoes. Probably best to look at waterproof too bearing in mind the towpath puddles you will likely encounter.


----------



## matthat (7 Feb 2013)

Waterproof over shoes are possibly the best 30 odd quid I've ever spent!! Getting to work and still having dry warm feet!! HEAVEN


----------



## Pjays666 (8 Feb 2013)

Another 21 miles today and really enjoying it. I even managed to increase my average speed in the process and didn't feel that tired after hopefully my weight might start coming off with a bit of luck


----------



## matthat (8 Feb 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> Another 21 miles today and really enjoying it. I even managed to increase my average speed in the process and didn't feel that tired after hopefully my weight might start coming off with a bit of luck


Well done your certainly getting the miles in!!


----------



## Pjays666 (8 Feb 2013)

Thanks Matt can you recommend any overshoes I only wear trainers at moment don't fancy going clipless next to a big expanse of water lol


----------



## matthat (8 Feb 2013)

Can't remember the name of mine and i'm not at home at mo!! But just look at the usual sites online!! Don't know what naming rules are on here!! Or just go to your local shop and see whats recommended.


----------



## Pjays666 (8 Feb 2013)

Okay cheers and sorry if I put u in an awkward position. Didn't realise there was a problem with recommending something.


----------



## matthat (8 Feb 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> Okay cheers and sorry if I put u in an awkward position. Didn't realise there was a problem with recommending something.


Hi no worries!!Dunno if there is any rules but wouldn't wanna upset anyone being a newbie!!


----------



## Pjays666 (9 Feb 2013)

22 miles today loving this cycling. Thanks to the guys at on yer bike cycles in Burnley my toe clip broke on canal they replaced both pedals free of charge ( I did buy the bike from there in sep last year) but thought that was good of them not to charge me.


----------



## Pjays666 (12 Feb 2013)

Wanted to get out today but by time i got home from work my feet were like blocks of ice so i wimped out and now feel guilty. Hopefully the snow forecast will not be around for long (or the weather forecast could be wrong - stranger things have happened eh).


----------



## Pjays666 (12 Feb 2013)

Trying to sort out overnight stops. I will have a support vehicle and are intending to camp on the canal around chorley and gargrave if possible. Does anyone have any recommendations regarding maps or possible stopover places. Thanks in advance.


----------



## matthat (13 Feb 2013)

Hoping to get out myself later today! Yes its past midnight so today it is, Like you Pjays just hoping the snow holds off!!


----------



## MarkF (13 Feb 2013)

matthat said:


> I personally would think the c2c easier than doing Leeds Liverpool purely because of the terrain involved along the towpaths although the hills and distance might change my view of that!!


 
C2C is immeasurably harder than the Leeds-Liverpool, the canal (after decent weather) is a doddle. I took a 51 year old out last week who wants to lose weight, he has not ridden a bike for 25 years+, I lent him my old steel GT MTB and we rode from Leeds to Silsden.........and back, 40+ miles in poor conditions and he did it without a problem. He couldn't possibly cycle up a decent hill.


----------



## Pjays666 (13 Feb 2013)

MarkF said:


> C2C is immeasurably harder than the Leeds-Liverpool, the canal (after decent weather) is a doddle. I took a 51 year old out last week who wants to lose weight, he has not ridden a bike for 25 years+, I lent him my old steel GT MTB and we rode from Leeds to Silsden.........and back, 40+ miles in poor conditions and he did it without a problem. He couldn't possibly cycle up a decent hill.


There lies the problem mark - after decent weather - when do we get that I believe the silsden to leeds stretch is quite well surfaced isn't it, whereas greenberfield lock to silsden is like a field. Don't get me wrong i too struggle on hills but am getting there slowly.


----------



## MarkF (13 Feb 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> There lies the problem mark - after decent weather - when do we get that I believe the silsden to leeds stretch is quite well surfaced isn't it, whereas greenberfield lock to silsden is like a field. Don't get me wrong i too struggle on hills but am getting there slowly.


 
We came off maybe 2 miles before Silsden to avoid the mud, used another cycle route that goes through the canal side farm to the town centre. That short stretch is usually the only bad bit between Leeds & Skipton IMO. Generally the towpath dries and drains quickly, you can have long term puddles but with solid surroundings.

A good hill work out is the Bingley 5 rise, the first time I got up, but threw up! Now, I sail up it sat down................


----------



## Pjays666 (13 Feb 2013)

MarkF said:


> We came off maybe 2 miles before Silsden to avoid the mud, used another cycle route that goes through the canal side farm to the town centre. That short stretch is usually the only bad bit between Leeds & Skipton IMO. Generally the towpath dries and drains quickly, you can have long term puddles but with solid surroundings.
> 
> That is good to hear. I have only done the section as far as Skipton which was quite slow going at the time and I was informed it was like that to silsden so your comment above has made my day cheers mark


----------



## wiggydiggy (14 Feb 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> Trying to sort out overnight stops. I will have a support vehicle and are intending to camp on the canal around chorley and gargrave if possible. Does anyone have any recommendations regarding maps or possible stopover places. Thanks in advance.


 
I've used this site in the past to find sites, in my best radio times voice 'other campsite websites are available also'

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (14 Feb 2013)

This is all you need, make the rest as you hiccup your way along....

http://www.towpathtreks.co.uk/LLC/canal_pub_guide.html


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (14 Feb 2013)

But seriously, this is helpful and free...if you've a got a colour printer...

http://www.towpathtreks.co.uk/LLC/index.html


----------



## MarkF (14 Feb 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> That is good to hear. I have only done the section as far as Skipton which was quite slow going at the time and I was informed it was like that to silsden so your comment above has made my day cheers mark


 
From Skipton to near Silsden is fine, if a bit bumpy, from Silsden to Lodge Bridge 194 (about 1.5km towards Bingley) is more suitable for MTB's if it's been raining heavily. I use another cycle route from the farm at Bridge 194 to or from Silsden centre to miss out that small section, it's a lovely ride too.


----------



## Pjays666 (14 Feb 2013)

Was just about to set off today and found yet another puncture (2 in 2 weeks) by the time i got sorted it was nearly blooooooody dark. Day off tomorrow so definately out tomorrow.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (14 Feb 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> Hi all I will be doing the leeds liverpool canal for charity around may time. I will be doing this over three days any suggestions to training or nutrition would be welcome. I am a novice cyclist having only been back on a bike since September however the bug is biting so hoping to shed a few stone in the process. Thanks in advance.


 

My suggestion is to avoid the canal and use the tow path .....otherwise your bicycle will go rusty!


----------



## Pjays666 (15 Feb 2013)

Many thanks to louie and charlie at the bike shop on queen st great harwood who rebuilt my back wheel replacing a spoke and tightening the remainder, despite being Louie's day off he came in to help me out and very reasonable price, I will definitely be going back for spares. On a positive not got 40 miles in on a lovely day, bring on the good weather.


----------



## Pjays666 (17 Feb 2013)

Another 22 mile and yet another puncture, think i need to invest in some new tyres. I am currently running on 700 x 35 schwalbe cx comp tyres was thinking of changing to marathon plus's does anyone have any experience with these??????


----------



## matthat (17 Feb 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> Another 22 mile and yet another puncture, think i need to invest in some new tyres. I am currently running on 700 x 35 schwalbe cx comp tyres was thinking of changing to marathon plus's does anyone have any experience with these??????


You love these punctures don't you!! Don't wanna tempt fate but i've not had one for months!! Admittedly I do stay on the black stuff more than the mud!!


----------



## mrandmrspoves (17 Feb 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> Another 22 mile and yet another puncture, think i need to invest in some new tyres. I am currently running on 700 x 35 schwalbe cx comp tyres was thinking of changing to marathon plus's does anyone have any experience with these??????


 
Lots of discussions on here about tyres..... I run my bicycles on the Standard Marathons - not quite as good protection as the Marathon Plus - but lighter and I have not had a puncture on a bicycle since I started to use them.... (I keep tempting fate like this - and every time I do, one of my cycling companions gets a puncture!) I always run tyres nice and firm as this reduces the risk of punctures and makes it easier to pedal.
Mind you I had my 3rd one in a year on my car last week......and from preference I would prefer to have punctures on my bicycle than my car.


----------



## Pjays666 (17 Feb 2013)

matthat said:


> You love these punctures don't you!! Don't wanna tempt fate but i've not had one for months!! Admittedly I do stay on the black stuff more than the mud!!


Oh yes I seem to have something go wrong on every outing recently but we plod on dont we. Got to have some luck soon.


----------



## Pjays666 (17 Feb 2013)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Lots of discussions on here about tyres..... I run my bicycles on the Standard Marathons - not quite as good protection as the Marathon Plus - but lighter and I have not had a puncture on a bicycle since I started to use them.... (I keep tempting fate like this - and every time I do, one of my cycling companions gets a puncture!) I always run tyres nice and firm as this reduces the risk of punctures and makes it easier to pedal.
> Mind you I had my 3rd one in a year on my car last week......and from preference I would prefer to have punctures on my bicycle than my car.


I run mine at 60 psi my tyre says 35 - 65 psi but still- I know all my training is on canal towpaths and hedges are being trimmed surely I can't hit every thorn hiding can I????


----------



## mrandmrspoves (17 Feb 2013)

Well it does sound like you need more resistant tyres.....or are just unlucky.


----------



## rovers1875 (18 Feb 2013)

Got back on the bike yesterday and did 16 / 17 miles from Huncoat up to Barden mill and back (not been to well last few weeks). Really nice day yesterday, but the towpath was quite busy with walkers, joggers and cyclists. Just been relooking back through your thead, and something I had mean't to ask previously, but why are you doing the trip over three days? I would have thought two would be relatively easy Especially with the amount of training you seem to be getting in. And as Burnley is only just over half way. you could go home, get a good nights kip, get cleaned up and sort out the bike. I live in Accy and this was my original plan, but then we decided just to go for it in one go.


----------



## Pjays666 (18 Feb 2013)

I am doing the ride for an ex forces charity and they are supplying a support vehicle and we are going to camp along the way. I originally thought about 3 days because I hadn't cycled for 20 odd years, I am sure now I could do it quicker however there is the comarardery side to consider too.


----------



## Pjays666 (18 Feb 2013)

rovers1875 said:


> Got back on the bike yesterday and did 16 / 17 miles from Huncoat up to Barden mill and back (not been to well last few weeks). Really nice day yesterday, but the towpath was quite busy with walkers, joggers and cyclists. Just been relooking back through your thead, and something I had mean't to ask previously, but why are you doing the trip over three days? I would have thought two would be relatively easy Especially with the amount of training you seem to be getting in. And as Burnley is only just over half way. you could go home, get a good nights kip, get cleaned up and sort out the bike. I live in Accy and this was my original plan, but then we decided just to go for it in one go.


You should have sent me a pm I use holiday inn in Burnley to foulridge as a training run - I did that yesterday and agree towpath very busy.


----------



## Pjays666 (21 Feb 2013)

21 mile on tue and another 21 today. Must admit I preferred tue as weather was far nicer and no wind so 4 minutes faster over same route.


----------



## Pjays666 (25 Feb 2013)

Need to get out for a ride this week, mixture of weather and work stopping me getting out. Is anyone aware of any campsites around chorley area (as close to Johnson hillock top lock).


----------



## Paul Greenhough (28 Feb 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> Hi all I will be doing the leeds liverpool canal for charity around may time. I will be doing this over three days any suggestions to training or nutrition would be welcome. I am a novice cyclist having only been back on a bike since September however the bug is biting so hoping to shed a few stone in the process. Thanks in advance.


We did this last year and had a ball, the 9 of us met every Sunday at The Great Northern in Bradford and did around 30 / 40 miles every Sunday along the canal and that was all the training we did, and that was after a boat load of ale the night before and a couple in Leeds on the way back.


----------



## matthat (28 Feb 2013)

Hi Pjays, How ya doing? Have you been out for any training rides lately? Managed to get out myself yesterday and did 30 miles out and around fiddlers ferry in warrington then back through the lanes to my home patch!! Then today i've just been out and about around Liverpool and clocked up 16 miles! Butts a bit tender but feel pleased with 2 days peddling! I hope your getting on ok with your training regime!!
Matt


----------



## Pjays666 (1 Mar 2013)

Well done Matt I went out yesterday hoping to do 40 miles down to Parbold, managed 3.5 due to 2 punctures. Been out and priced some marathon plus's. will get them when I get back off my holiday in 2 weeks as I can't put up with punctures all the time on towpath but it is hedge trimming time at the moment.


----------



## Pjays666 (15 Mar 2013)

Hi all, back off my holiday now so need to get some new tyres this weekend. Got to get back into training soon, only 8 weeks left just wish this weather would sort itself out, looks like snow again tomorrow it's supposed to be spring.


----------



## Jimx8559 (21 Mar 2013)

Hi Pjays666,

good luck on your canal run. we are doing Leeds Livepool cnal ride on 21st June this year for Charity, but in a mad moment told everyone we would do it in a day!! anyway my mate and I are doing the canal training weekly. Going to get the train to Wigan Peir tomorrow and cycle to liverpool.(about 27miles) The Towpath surface around Hasall is pretty poor, and the weather is not looking great for tomorrow either.


----------



## matthat (21 Mar 2013)

Jimx8559 said:


> Hi Pjays666,
> 
> good luck on your canal run. we are doing Leeds Livepool cnal ride on 21st June this year for Charity, but in a mad moment told everyone we would do it in a day!! anyway my mate and I are doing the canal training weekly. Going to get the train to Wigan Peir tomorrow and cycle to liverpool.(about 27miles) The Towpath surface around Hasall is pretty poor, and the weather is not looking great for tomorrow either.


Hi there i was by the halsall section yesterday and it wasn't looking to bad where we was but your right it can get pretty nasty there onwards towards liverpool!! And if you don't know the canal actually ends at the Liver Building at the Pier Head as it runs underground from the physical end at the eldonian village. About another mile or two through the edge of town!! Good luck


----------



## Jimx8559 (22 Mar 2013)

Hi Matt,

We were on the halsall stretch some time ago, but it had rained heavily for a couple of days before and it was horrendous ,It was just grass and single wheel track ,can't tell you the amount to times we nearly ended up swimming! Thanks for the heads up re the end of the canal, we have done the run into liverpool before but came out on dock near Regent road. Considering the weather today , me thinks the training run is off today :-)


----------



## Roadhump (24 Mar 2013)

vernon said:


> Get some miles in and it will be a breeze. I went from being unable to walk to the end of my street and back to doing a three and a half day 130 mile coast to coast bike ride within three and a half months of getting a bike. Try to pick a dry time for the canal ride as chunks of the tow path become quagmires in wet weather. Forty miles per day should prove to be a very comfortable pace.
> 
> It's not a particularly scenic ride and be prepared to fend off aggressive geese and swans.


 
Hi Vernon, I live the other end of the Leeds Liv from you and I don't know what its like your way, but some of it between Wigan and and Liverpool is quite scenic and very enjoyable to cycle along...a few good pubs as well if you fancy a thirst break, I agree about the quagmire though and the occasional flock of geese. If you choose the wrong day you can be slowed down by having to make way for anglers / pedestrians. Should be enjoyable though.


----------



## Paul Greenhough (28 Mar 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> I am doing the ride for an ex forces charity and they are supplying a support vehicle and we are going to camp along the way. I originally thought about 3 days because I hadn't cycled for 20 odd years, I am sure now I could do it quicker however there is the comarardery side to consider too.


HI Pjays
We also did over the Liv to Leeds over three days and this was purely down to the camaraderie side of things, none of the nine cyclists had ever been to Liverpool before so we stopped overnight and visited the docks & the Cavern, needless to say that after getting *issed in the cavern doing it in two days was not possible so we stopped in Chorley in another hotel and did the same again, three of the nine were total strangers who are now good pals and will be joining us on the coast 2 coast plus (see charity rides Bradford). Good news when you get about 4 miles from Leeds, they have just resurfaced the towpath


----------



## Pjays666 (29 Mar 2013)

Hi all, we'll finally managed to get my shiny new marathon plus's on the rims so tomorrow I'm out for a ride. Not been out since feb and as my charity ride is only 6 weeks away I had better get my lazy a&@e back on the saddle.


----------



## Pjays666 (30 Mar 2013)

Paul Greenhough said:


> HI Pjays
> We also did over the Liv to Leeds over three days and this was purely down to the camaraderie side of things, none of the nine cyclists had ever been to Liverpool before so we stopped overnight and visited the docks & the Cavern, needless to say that after getting *issed in the cavern doing it in two days was not possible so we stopped in Chorley in another hotel and did the same again, three of the nine were total strangers who are now good pals and will be joining us on the coast 2 coast plus (see charity rides Bradford). Good news when you get about 4 miles from Leeds, they have just resurfaced the towpath


 as long as you enjoyed it that's fine as far as I'm concerned I think if you don't enjoy it then why do it. Although I am cycling it alone there are 6 of us going and camping along the route. A couple of them will be doing some of the journey with me but its really about raising money and enjoying it. Back out today 21 mile (first ride in a month) hopefully weather will stay like this now.


----------



## Pjays666 (1 Apr 2013)

Another 21 miles today but my backside is aching now. Just changed my tyres to marathon plus's and running them at 100 psi is that too high????? The tyre says 60 - 100 psi


----------



## Pjays666 (3 Apr 2013)

30 miles today. Beautiful day, hoping to get some miles in from now and hopefully my cycling log ticker will be working again soon. Really sore backside at moment though.


----------



## matthat (3 Apr 2013)

Ha ha good going that 30 miles!! to much time sitting on comfy settee and not enough time in the saddle hence the sore Butt!! Now the suns coming out its a bit nicer, I've just done 13 miles round route today nice temp but still windy!! Hoping to get out tomorrow with work mate and do 30-50 ish not sure where to yet see what the weathers like in the morning.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (3 Apr 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> Another 21 miles today but my backside is aching now. Just changed my tyres to marathon plus's and running them at 100 psi is that too high????? The tyre says 60 - 100 psi



100psi is too high for anything but Tarmac for me.

Psi is a trade off between comfort and rolling resistance & secondarily puncture proofing. For towpaths you may want to drop the pressure to give a softer ride for your bum and palms and make it less skittish and unstable on loose gravel & slippery surfaces. A rock hard tyre will slip off a piece of loose gravel where a softer one will squidge a bit, absorb it and roll over in a straighter line. Mountain bikes can be down to 20 or so psi for really rough riding.

I run my road bike at 100-110 psi. My ute bike, which I use mixed roads, towpaths & light off road is usually 75-80psi on 700x38 marathon racer tyres, I think this is a bit too pumped up for the loose gravelly bits but its a trade off for using mixed surfaces.


----------



## Pjays666 (6 Apr 2013)

Well what a lovely day 42 miles today (Burnley - Gargrave return) met some other lads on canal and cycled with them so if Steve, Steve and Paul from duke bar are reading cheers lads and don't have too much home brew tonight.


----------



## Pjays666 (9 Apr 2013)

Decided go out for a road run today. Got about 300 metres and had to turn back, my bottom bracket was wobbling a lot on the chainset side, dropped the bike off at the bike shop, beginning to lose faith have had quite a few problems with my diamondback contra flow and only had the bike since August and done about 700 miles in total and bottom bracket has been tightened 3 times, on third set of pedals due to to clips snapping, new front forks on 6 week service and had to have rear wheel rebuilt due to loose spokes. Now the bike shop saying that bottom bracket will need replacing due to not being checked and tightened before every ride!!!!!!!!!!!!! What next.


----------



## Pjays666 (9 Apr 2013)

to add insult to injury this will not be covered in warranty????????


----------



## matthat (9 Apr 2013)

Gutted for you!!


----------



## matthat (9 Apr 2013)

Can't think what the best advice is for you!! I've had loads of problems with my bottom bracket on my Hybrid (4yrs old now) which is why i've given up and bought my new rd bike!! I think them saying its your fault because of not checking bike each time is a cop out really!! Have you contacted diamond back at all?? 
I don't know what Diamond Backs are like as i've never owned 1 but canals are pretty rough riding so i do wonder if its cut for the job. That's just thinking aloud not wanting to offend!! I'll try and catch up with you tomorrow!!


----------



## Pjays666 (10 Apr 2013)

Unfortunately I was in the hands of the LBS when I got the diamondback as I didn't have a clue what to get. I did tell them what I wanted it for though. They said they would ring me back today and that they would see what they can so we will see later hopefully.


----------



## Pjays666 (10 Apr 2013)

Wish I'd known about this site then only found it afterwards but I wait with baited breath. The canal here is mainly Tarmac so can't see that would put undue strain on my grandsons 3 wheel trike IMHO lol


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Apr 2013)

Which lbs? I'm guessing the Raleigh centre.


----------



## Pjays666 (10 Apr 2013)

No it was on yer bike cycles


----------



## wiggydiggy (10 Apr 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> Wish I'd known about this site then only found it afterwards but I wait with baited breath. The canal here is mainly Tarmac so can't see that would put undue strain on my grandsons 3 wheel trike IMHO lol


 
Hey,

Meant to add something earlier this week but have been lazy 

Anyway the towpath from about 2 miles before Gargrave in the West and about a mile after Silsden in the east is a bimbling nightmare! I did Leeds > Withnell (just near Hoghton Tower) a week last sat and the mud was attrocius, a MTB may have coped ok but my Hybrid (28c Cross Tyres) just bogged down and gave up. Depending on when you do it, the ground may still be quite wet, I've done this route before but during the summer so it was bumpy but dry.

BTW Do you always get scrotes on mopeds riding along the towpath lol This was Accrington/Burnley/Blackburn areas where 2 different layabouts on mopeds buzzed by.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Apr 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> No it was on yer bike cycles


Now that is surprising,they guy with the ripped ear lobes is a very competent mechanic. Whilst I find the weird sulky feel of the sales people unsettling, he's always been top notch and the boss has always had no issues with getting warranty work done.

I had a 4 or 5 years old Scott genius snap on me, they got a new frame and built it with no cost to me...including new hoses and cables.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Apr 2013)

I'd recommend taking it up to rideon in Rawtenstall and speak with Craig or Anthony both good guys and they'll sort it for you.


----------



## Pjays666 (10 Apr 2013)

Apparently it is the chain set that is the problem. I will have to pay for a new one but labour will be covered under the care plan I got when I bought the bike, only problem is they are busy and can only guarantee to have it done this week, cue the sunshine (damn)


----------



## matthat (10 Apr 2013)

At least you've got some sort of resolution! Probably not entirely what you wanted to hear! Dunno about summer its bitter here, Weather says 10.c later, but can't see it happening myself.


----------



## Pjays666 (13 Apr 2013)

Well got my bike back yesterday 6 mile hill climb and 30 mile today just got back before the rain started.


----------



## Pjays666 (17 Apr 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> I'd recommend taking it up to rideon in Rawtenstall and speak with Craig or Anthony both good guys and they'll sort it for you.


I had a run out to rideon, had a chat with anthony and ended up looking at new bikes so better be careful eh


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Apr 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> I had a run out to rideon, had a chat with anthony and ended up looking at new bikes so better be careful eh


Ooooo......N+1


----------



## Pjays666 (18 Apr 2013)

I had better keep SWMBO sweet then. I went up and over crown point last Friday, was really chuffed with myself as 3 months ago I was blowing before I turned onto it from Rossy rd


----------



## Pjays666 (20 Apr 2013)

Well I have done my first 50 miler today (Burnley to skipton return on the canal). I must admit I did find the last bit quite hard work after all the grass and ruts. Since I got back I have noticed my spokes on the back wheel are working loose again ( I have had to have them all tightened once about 2 months ago). The wheels are 700c with disc brakes - any advice welcome thanks.


----------



## samfromcas (23 Apr 2013)

Hi pj I am doing the Leeds Liverpool,then on to castleford 142 miles i think on the 7 June with 3 others .we are hoping to wild camp two nights we are starting from Liverpool about 4pm friday, and hoping to find a pub about 30 _40 miles inhave dinner and a couple of pints and then find somewhere out of the way tocamp for the night. Then hopefully onto gargrave area for same next night,then on to home in castlford on sunday.doing very similar training to you.will be our first 50 miler on saturday ,Castleford to shipley and back. 54 miles .if any one knows of any camp sites in them areas or out of the way wild camp sites ,info would be helpfull. Good luck with the training and enjoy the ride. Sam .


----------



## Pjays666 (23 Apr 2013)

samfromcas said:


> Hi pj I am doing the Leeds Liverpool,then on to castleford 142 miles i think on the 7 June with 3 others .we are hoping to wild camp two nights we are starting from Liverpool about 4pm friday, and hoping to find a pub about 30 _40 miles inhave dinner and a couple of pints and then find somewhere out of the way tocamp for the night. Then hopefully onto gargrave area for same next night,then on to home in castlford on sunday.doing very similar training to you.will be our first 50 miler on saturday ,Castleford to shipley and back. 54 miles .if any one knows of any camp sites in them areas or out of the way wild camp sites ,info would be helpfull. Good luck with the training and enjoy the ride. Sam .


I couldn't find any campsites around chorley but if you go into the top lock pub any evening there is a farmer who would let you use his field for the night, just on canal. Obviously there are no facilities (the landlord of the pub gave us that info). There is a campsite in gargrave right on the canal (Fred greens @ £6 per night per person) hope the info helps.


----------



## samfromcas (24 Apr 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> I couldn't find any campsites around chorley but if you go into the top lock pub any evening there is a farmer who would let you use his field for the night, just on canal. Obviously there are no facilities (the landlord of the pub gave us that info). There is a campsite in gargrave right on the canal (Fred greens @ £6 per night per person) hope the info helps.


Thanks for info pj will hopefully try those cheers.


----------



## Pjays666 (30 Apr 2013)

Finally managed to get back on the bike after some issues at home only did 11 miles but felt good. Another three rides this week then rest for a week before the ride on 14th. I may do a couple of slow short runs next week to keep legs fresh.


----------



## matthat (1 May 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> Finally managed to get back on the bike after some issues at home only did 11 miles but felt good. Another three rides this week then rest for a week before the ride on 14th. I may do a couple of slow short runs next week to keep legs fresh.


Hi pj good to see you got out this eve!! I'm hoping to get out this a'noon but don't think it will be a huge ride 6 miles to a friend's little fettle with my bike then probably out for ten or fifteen miles back home!


----------



## Pjays666 (1 May 2013)

matthat said:


> Hi pj good to see you got out this eve!! I'm hoping to get out this a'noon but don't think it will be a huge ride 6 miles to a friend's little fettle with my bike then probably out for ten or fifteen miles back home!


Hi Matt did you manage to get your bike fettled, don't forget aldi sale tomorrow. I will be there first thing then out for a ride not sure how far probably 20 or 30 miles.


----------



## Pjays666 (2 May 2013)

What a great day. Trip to aldi first thing followed by 37 mile on canal.


----------



## Pjays666 (7 May 2013)

Just 10 miles today, going to take it easy this week as my ride is next Tuesday. Just in the process of working out places to stop where the support vehicle can meet up with me, but finding it a laborious job working out road names to bridges in case of mechanical or other issues. That apart off to liverpool next Tuesday, matthat is hoping to ride a section with me (family and work permitting) so thanks in advance. Hopefully the weather will stay dry but who knows.


----------



## Pjays666 (11 May 2013)

Well nearly there now, been sorting kit out today, travelling to liverpool early Tuesday morning. Weather forecast is superb so I've packed my brolly and waterproofs lol. Bike has been checked over, new chain fitted and on yer bike in Burnley have replaced my bottom bracket with a better sealed one (under warranty so thanks guys).


----------



## matthat (13 May 2013)

Looking forward to meeting pjays in the morning to join him on the 1st 10-15 miles of his ride! Hope to post a few pics tomoz!!


----------



## matthat (14 May 2013)

Me and pjays666 met this morning at the Liverpool Pier Head and made our way up the Leeds Liverpool canal towards Aintree but after 15 mins we were in problems already!! Pjayys peddle had wobbled off the bottom bracket which we tried to fix. But due to not having a socket on us the right size it was a stop start ride for the next 8 miles to aintree. At Aintree we met his support van who had a socket set and hopefully it was tight enough to carry on the rest of his ride! I left him then and headed home on the TPT to Hunts cross and he went on his merry way towards parbold and beyond!! Hope you have a good couple of days and hope to meet again sometime soon!
(i've got a pic but file is to big and cannot work out how to compress so will post later or tomorrow if i work it out)


----------



## matthat (15 May 2013)

matthat said:


> Me and pjays666 met this morning at the Liverpool Pier Head and made our way up the Leeds Liverpool canal towards Aintree but after 15 mins we were in problems already!! Pjayys peddle had wobbled off the bottom bracket which we tried to fix. But due to not having a socket on us the right size it was a stop start ride for the next 8 miles to aintree. At Aintree we met his support van who had a socket set and hopefully it was tight enough to carry on the rest of his ride! I left him then and headed home on the TPT to Hunts cross and he went on his merry way towards parbold and beyond!! Hope you have a good couple of days and hope to meet again sometime soon!
> (i've got a pic but file is to big and cannot work out how to compress so will post later or tomorrow if i work it out)


 





Pic as promised! Me on right pjays left!!


----------



## Pjays666 (16 May 2013)

Finished my charity ride today, went really well apart from a peddle coming loose every couple of mile all the way to Burnley. Took bike into my local bike shop and they replaced chainset, bb and cranks under warranty so thanks again to on yer bike in Burnley. Got wet through yesterday morning but had chance to dry out while bike was being sorted. The rest of the ride was great, just need to work out the route for my next ride, so keep your eyes peeled for my coast to coast thread. Thanks to Matthat for meeting me in liverpool and supporting me on the first 10 miles.


----------



## rovers1875 (17 May 2013)

Congrats on completing the ride, Did think of you whilst walking the dogs in pouring rain on the canal on Weds morning. What was wrong with the peddles by the way


----------



## Pjays666 (18 May 2013)

rovers1875 said:


> Congrats on completing the ride, Did think of you whilst walking the dogs in pouring rain on the canal on Weds morning. What was wrong with the peddles by the way


Thanks mate, the problem was down to the original bottom bracket being faulty. the peddle kept working loose and I had to keep stopping and tightening it (notchain side). Working wellnow so fingers crossed.


----------



## Jimx8559 (28 Jun 2013)

Well we completed the leeds Liverpool canal on 21st June in 18:24 mins, not a world record but not bad for 3 guys in our mid fifties! Started leeds end at 3:20am finishing Liverpool 9:44... Last 17 miles was pretty tough as you start to run out of steam. We trained for about 3 months doing around 40-50 miles along the tough area of the canal towpath. Regular feeding is really important as is water consumption. We had a support team meeting us after every 30 miles to top up water and food (mostly SIS gels,banana,mars bars and fruit cake)
We managed to raise £4,000 for Macmillan , so worth the effort.
Good luck to anyone else who attempts the ride!!


----------



## Pjays666 (28 Jun 2013)

Well done it is a nice ride.


----------

